# angel fish in a 12 gallon bowfront



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

it is just one 2 inch angelfish and there are 3 other fish in the tank....

plz reply


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

Have you checked out the intelligent stocking calculator?

http://www.aqadvisor.com/


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Haha according to that calculator, every single one of our tanks is overstocked 
Think we're doing ok, though


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh good! I was worried. But it is super fun to play with I think. Have you experimented with the juvenile sizes feature?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ooooh, no I never noticed that. That would drastically change our stock levels I think, cause most of our 29 gallon is fry.


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

It is pretty cool. It lets you adjust to the size of each juvenile fish. Changed my stocking levels from close to 100 down to under 50!


----------

